# Which Canadian Stocks are you eyeballing?



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I know there are threads on " what are you watching "...... but one started
in 2009 with 12 pages, the other started in 2011 with 5 pages.
I'd like to start a fresh and relevant thread with CANADIAN INDIVIDUAL STOCKS
only that you are eyeballing to buy and at what price you are willing to bite ?


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Pengrowth Energy,Been on a great run lately.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

yyz said:


> Pengrowth Energy,Been on a great run lately.


I would tread with extreme caution around this stock. Three out of the last four quarters resulted in a loss, declining book value on shares, and declining retained earnings. I think it's safe to say the dividend is unsustainable. The dividend was cut from 7 cents to 4 just over a year ago and from looking at the chart, I'm not of the opinion that a further divident cut has been priced into the stock yet. Some techinical indicators (I looked quickly at RSI, MACD, and EMA) suggest that this stock is current overbought. Revenue has been pretty flat the past couple quarters/years. Cash flow from operations has been positive, but their dividend payout and other financing costs are simply too high for their current operating income. Another concern I have is whether the company has prepared itself for unexpected increased ARO or environmental cleanup costs - my opinion, based on looking at their statements, suggests no.

This might be a good short-term trade, but I'm not sure the reward is worth the risk.

Just my 2 cents each:


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a couple on my radar:

Bird Construction (BDT) - currently own but would like to add if the price dips below $12.40
Potash (POT) - currently own but would like to add if the price dips below $31 (hoping there's an overreaction at Q3 earnings)
Inter Pipeline (IPL) - currently own but would like to add at any level below $24
Enbridge (ENB) - do not own, but would like to initiate a position below $42
Parkland Fuel Corp (PKI) - do not own, should have bought when it was below $17 but it is currently too high, I would like to own this stock if it has a pullback

There are plenty others I look at on and off, but I'm still working on building the core of my portfolio.


----------



## jimbob.seeker (Sep 12, 2013)

AMABILE said:


> I know there are threads on " what are you watching "...... but one started
> in 2009 with 12 pages, the other started in 2011 with 5 pages.
> I'd like to start a fresh and relevant thread with CANADIAN INDIVIDUAL STOCKS
> only that you are eyeballing to buy and at what price you are willing to bite ?


I have my eyes on Rogers Sugar (RSI).
I think a good price would be around $5.60 +/- 5cents
I am looking for yield mostly.
Any comments would be appreciated.

Regards,
JimBob


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Buy at your own risk.*

I don't want to sound like a fan boy or someone who's trying to pump up a stock so def do your research on this one and know what you're getting into. That said I think there is some big money to be made on this one if you have a the stomach for some risk. 

TRQ - There are some issues with the Government of Mongolia which is why it's as low as it is. I do believe these problems will be sorted out eventually and that the GOM has been taught a very expensive lesson. Since causing this stink with Rio/TRQ FDI has taken a huge hit. It scared alot of people off. 

That said OT has finally started producing and EPS will finally turn the corner in Q4. At one point this was a $25 stock now just over 4. It's really hard to say where the floor is on this one( I think we're close) but the ceiling is quite high.

Admittedly I've been chasing this one for a while. Got in initially at 8 and have a Average of mid 7's now. 

G.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

thomps i've held TRQ in the past, back when it was ivanhoe. I've always been interested in the story because i sincerely believe that rio/ivanhoe have behaved patiently & well in managing their giant on-again-off-again project at Oyu Tolgoi.

afaik the fly in the ointment is & always has been the neo-soviet communist faction in the GOM. Historically this party has always agitated to own 100% of the new mine. For some reason they've never been able to figure out that foreign engineers & capitalists are not going to spend decades & billions $$ to develop a mine, only in order to donate it as a gift to the GOM.

i will take a look at share price, i hadn't realized it was so low. Thomps do u have any lines of communication to any politicians or observant persons in mongolia? word like this would be helpful.


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

me links to politicians in Mongolia??  not likely. I do travel to Mongolia for work occasionally but it's not really related to TRQ or even mining. It really is a crap shoot. The Sp is super low right now - personally i believe over sold. However that only holds true as long as TRQ starts to turn a profit which they have not yet. I was just about to add to my RRSP but forgot my trading password at work. Down again today a bit. Seems to be the same old story with them time and time again. Its hard to be patient with this one but I have to be. I can't sell now I'm down too much money


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ooh i'd love to hear about your travels to mongolia. I have a few tenuous connections but they are so romantic!

around the same time as ivanhoe, i had shares in a mongol/canadian uranium mine called Khan resources. The president was this lovely gentleman. A canadian engineer from ontario, he'd served in asia nearly all his life. Canadian mines in the 'stans, stuff like that.

he always had excellent understandings of local people & he was a superb photographer. Annual reports for khan resources - we got em on paper, it was only a few years ago - were adorned with horsemen on surprisingly small steeds racing across the Gobi desert, yak trains (i swear those animals were smirking as they stood harnessed in ranks,) entire mongol families moving, with their yurts & all household possessions packed up on donkeys, beautiful young girls with black eyes & silky skin the colour of rose tea.

in the end the GOM did a number on Khan, the company lost the mine & the philosophical president retired back home to canada.

but i loved reading about mongolia. Apparently it's a buddhist country, has never gone to war although it has been invaded, & the people are right royally appealing. 

on a practical note: when i left off with the oyu tolgoi story a few years ago, it was a time of yes-agreement. The GOM was going to get 34% of the mine but not as a gift, they'd have to buy it with the proceeds of mining their 34%. The GOM was also going to get a very high percentage (100%??) of outlying reserve regions after the principal mine was finished, a time frame that was estimated to be 10-15 years.

i really could not see how any host nation could ever do better than that. I thought it was a fantastic deal for mongolia. But i guess the neo-soviet communist party faction disagreed, they wanted better.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

thompsg4416 said:


> I do travel to Mongolia for work occasionally but it's not really related to TRQ or even mining.


mission impossible: next time u are in the country please find some canadian or australian miners. At the time i was interested, there were more than 50 separate mines being developed or operated or both by canadian mining companies. Including oyu tolgoi & khan resources. I'd imagine there are even more interests that have australian backing.

anyhow please dig up some miners, in a bar or somewhere, & get your ear to the ground & listen to what they have to say each:


----------



## blade9876 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Stocks I am considering*

I currently am looking at
- Parkland Fuel - solid company, great dividend - currently at around 5.5%
- Richards Packaging - just a smaller company, steady eddie, great dividend around 7.5%


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Last couple of week wanted to buy CKI , had limit buy just below $6....missed by couple of cents and now it ran to far upside


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

some tasty offerings in this thread!

re parkland, thankx for the info. New to me. Ace management. Good defensive business. Recent acquisition offers expansion through ontario into quebec. PKI even has options although, like most canadian options, these are not very exciting. One would have to sell both puts & calls.

stochs are giving me vertigo, though. Still, other technicals are suggesting that PKI is going to pierce 20 again.

re turquoise hill, very nice call thomps! according to what i can find, the downturn seems to have been the China syndrome.

mongolia is landlocked; the nearest ports are chinese. China had locked up oyu tolgoi's production of copper concentrate in warehouses at the border while they (china) looked for concessions.

here's an article saying the lockup ended friday 18 october, copper concentrate will be on its way to buyers, TRQ share price promptly soared!

http://www.business-mongolia.com/mongolia/2013/10/18/ot-copper-concentrate-to-reach-the-buyers-soon/

here's another article on the heavyweights who are financing the mine at oyu tolgoi. Wow. The project's retro-looking opponents in ulan bator are so misguided! rio seems to be troubleshooting everything well as usual:

http://www.business-mongolia.com/mo...-is-planning-to-get-out-of-project-financing/


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Potentially more EMA. Maybe some CPG.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm a long time holder of RPI, though it's pretty much fairly valued now. But for coupon clipping the close to 8% yield seems pretty safe.
I'm usually watching the dirty little ones. Currently LYD which may or may not be the real deal, though the recent deal with the Armenian govt. looks promising. If nothing else you could ride up a couple of pump and dump cycles.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry, meant to quote Blade's post in the above.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I am eyeballing gs.to,this stock has been moving quite nicely for the last year and it really does look like a buyout target(nice div on it also)They passed on selling not long ago(even if they are not bought out)this company is one of the best in the financial investment industry(from what i gather),i have been tempted at buying for a long time.
They certainly have a lot of market trends moving in favor for the company(growing asset management-wealth-gap/aging pop/need for specialized services ect ect)
They seem to be the cream of the crop in canada-anybody have thoughts on gluskin sheff?I really don't know much other than having it on my watchlist for some time.


----------



## Captain Cook (Sep 12, 2013)

ABM ... looking to stake a position, may have missed opportunity being greedy on this one
EMA ... to add to current position
FTS ... to add to current position
EIF ... to add to current position
GPC ... looking to stake a position


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

im looking at taking a position in CHE.UN, which is a stock I know more than a few of you are big fans of


----------



## blade9876 (Oct 18, 2013)

Another stock I have added to my watch list is one of Motley Fool Canada's picks for this month.
Shawcor - symbol scl


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

blade9876 said:


> Another stock I have added to my watch list is one of Motley Fool Canada's picks for this month.
> Shawcor - symbol scl


What type of entry point are you looking at for SCL? Seems fairly expensive at these levels. What happened in the end of Nov 2012? - chart took a nosedive.

Great thread by the way...


----------



## blade9876 (Oct 18, 2013)

Synergy said:


> What type of entry point are you looking at for SCL? Seems fairly expensive at these levels. What happened in the end of Nov 2012? - chart took a nosedive.
> 
> Great thread by the way...


I haven't really thought of where or when my entry point would be yet. If I were to buy this stock, it would most likely be in my portfolio for several years so I am not really trying to time the purchase. As far as the nose dive in November, the spike up in late August 2012 was the same...not sure what happened there. I tend to think that pipelines are going to do well in the next 5 yrs and Shawcor seems to be positioned to take advantage of that.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

underemployedactor said:


> Currently LYD which may or may not be the real deal, though the recent deal with the Armenian govt. looks promising.


I really hate to crow, but it is up 46% today. Don't say I didn't tell you soeach:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

underemployedactor said:


> I really hate to crow, but it is up 46% today


mille félicitations!


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Muchas Gracias, BMO just rated it outperform. Late to the party as usual. (TY T-gal)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

underemployedactor said:


> Muchos


Much*a*s. And yes, you told us so, thank you! 

Good luck with it!


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

watching Legacy oil, Tourmaline oil, Ithaca energy and TwinButte

These are my riskier assests that have been near dogs for awhile but in the last month or so have come into favour.

Well up on all of them but my Achilles heel has always been selling a stock. Feel they still have room to move!


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm with you on LEG, Islenska. My tea leaves/Ouija board tell me there is another 25% upside from here.
Stay thirsty my friend!


----------

